

Best (or worst) Geek Christmas Ever - Oompa
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001200.html

======
noonespecial
They've been pulling this scam since _way_ back in the IBM days. My CDW
contact was able to scare up a box full of the little plastic trays for us
from somewhere in mexico overnight when a whole rack of servers came in
completely without disks and all of the disks we ordered to go with them were
useless because of the lack of little plastic trays.

The most frustrating thing about the whole deal is that there was _no warning_
that what we ordered would come in unusable and we were on a very tight
schedule. By trying to extort a few extra dollars out of us they almost blew a
very important install by causing us to miss the window.

The idea that you can only get the trays by ordering Lenovo drives is complete
BS. If you're a little bit irate and a lot persistent on the phone, you'll
probably score some trays sans cost. In the future, always tell the sales rep
that the sale is contingent upon the trays being with the server or you'll
refuse the delivery. You'll get trays for every slot every time.

Edit: I used decks of cards to prop the drives while doing the configuration
until the trays came the next day. The playing cards allow you to get just the
right height by adding and subtracting cards...

------
cdr
There's no way they won't sell you the parts. Not being on the catalog or
website or whatever is pretty irrelevant. You would think he'd know this.

Also, you can always have someone make some for you, couldn't be that
expensive.

------
dmix
It only costs $80 for a 500GB SATA server grade hd?

I'm in need of a new computer.

